# Festplatte zerschossen platte kaputt



## Thomas Bay (11. März 2004)

Hallo wer kann mir helfen bin am verzfeifeln,meine platte ist mitten im wurmtool lauf hängengeblieben.Seidem kann ich nicht mehr auf die Platte D:\ zugreifen,die hört sich auch nicht gut an gibt komische geräuche denke mal das sie breit ist.Ist leider meine sicherheitsplatte wo alles drauf ist was für mich wichtig ist.Habe es schon mit PC Inspector und Acronis RecoveryExpert Deluxe Demoversion versucht wobei Acronis Recovery ......... nicht mal zugriff auf die Platte bekommen hat  . Der PC Inspector zeigt mir zwar alles an was auf der Platte ist aber wenn ich auf Speichern unter gehe wird nur das verzeichnet kopiert nicht was drin sein soll.

HILFE HILFE Dringend

10000000 DANKE im vorraus

P.S. Bei Systemeigentschaften ( Systemwiederherstellung ) wir die platte als Offline angezeigt was ich nicht so ganz verstehe.


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Ist die Platte im BIOS aufgelistet?
Ist auf der Platte ein OS installiert?


----------



## Thomas Bay (11. März 2004)

Platte wird im Bios bei Geräte Konfigurstion erkannt.
OS was heist OS sag mir jetzt nichts


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Operating System = Betriebssystem

Ist die Platte nur zum Datenspeichern oder hast du auf der Plattte auch Windows?


----------



## Thomas Bay (11. März 2004)

nur daten kein betriebssystem


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Schau mal, ob die Platte in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt wird:
Start - Einsellungen - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Computerverwaltung - Datenträgerverwaltung


----------



## Thomas Bay (12. März 2004)

Hallo ja die platte wird in der dantenträgerträgerverwaltung angezeigt,blos dummerweise nicht mehr als Fat32 steht nichts hinter.Also jetzt versteh ich nichts mehr ist sie nun kaputt oder nicht?Steht auch überall Status fehlerfrei hinter.


----------



## Thomas Bay (12. März 2004)

sorry für die fehler die ich schreibe aber das macht mich einfach irre.


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Wenn sie dort aufgelistet wird, dann erkennt sie Windows. Kannst du auf die Platte über Arbeitsplatz zugreifen und Dateien öffnen?


----------



## Thomas Bay (12. März 2004)

nein das ist ja mein problem ich habe kein zugriff mehr,kommt nach ein paar sekunden platte ist unformatiert soll sie jetzt formatiert werden.Und das versteh ich nicht die paltte ging ja noch bevor ich das wurmtool benutzt habe.Die wird zwar angezeigt aber wie gesagt kein zugriff.


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Kannst du die Platte defragmentieren?

Sieht so aus, als wäre sie stark beschädigt worden....


----------



## Thomas Bay (12. März 2004)

defragmentieren geht nicht da wird sie nicht angezeigt,meinst du echt das sie so doll kaputt ist?Wie kann sowas passieren von einer minute zur anderen,und kann ich noch ein teil davon retten und wenn wie geht das?Da sind so viele daten drauf die dringend brauche,aber ich habe bestimmt so ein pech und ich kann sie in den müll schmeissen na das soweiso.


----------



## melfoers (12. März 2004)

hi,
wenn der Rechner noch auf die Platte zugreifen kann und sie noch im Betriebssystem erkannt wird, würde ich nicht merh viel mit defrag usw. machen.

.





> nicht mehr als Fat32 steht nichts hinter.



Ein sehr gutes Tool, welches bei zerschossenen Dateisystemen hilft,  ist OnTrack EasyRecovery oder so ähnlich.

bloß nichts anderes mehr machen KEIN neues FAT<<

Die Daten sind noch da wo sie waren, aber das Dateisystem FAT16 Fat 32 NTFS oder was auch immer, ist verlorengegangen. so kann der Rechner den Speicherort auf der Platte nicht mehr lokalisieren.

Gruß 
melfoers


----------



## melfoers (13. März 2004)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich habe folgenden Beitrag per PN von ghothic ghost, zu diesem Thema,bekommen.
Ich denke wenn hier jemad was zu sagen hat soll es auch für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sein.
Das Forum soll nicht nur exisistieren um die Profilneurose einiger weniger hier auszuleben.


hi,
zu deinem Beitrag Festplatte zerschossen platte kaputt

Wenn ein Betriebssystem installiert wird, wird durch die Formatierung
seine Dateistruktur (Fat32, NTFS, ReiserFS etc.) angelegt, richtig ? >>RICHTIG
Ohne die Struktur kann man nicht installieren, richtig ? >>RICHTIG
In diese Struktur werden die Daten gespeichert, richtig ? >>FALSCH
Also wenn keine Struktur mehr da ist, gibt es auch keine Daten mehr, richtig ? >>FALSCH

MfG
gothic ghost



Hallo,
ich weiß zwar nicht was du fürn Problem mit dir und der Welt hast.
Wenn du der Meinung bist zu Posten was das Zeug hält mache es, kann dich niemand dran hindern.
Mag sein, dass du in einigen bereichen recht viel Ahnung hast, aber eben nur in einigen.
Gib doch den Leuten die hier Hilfe suchen die Möglichkeit auch Antworten zu bekommen.

Zu deiner Frage:
Nein ist nicht ganz richtig.

Wenn die FAT (File Allocation Table) zerschossen / gelöscht ist, sind die Daten noch auf der Festplatte.
Das FAT ist nichts anderes als ein Inhaltsverzeichnis, in dem gespeichert  in welchem Bereich der FP sich welche Daten befinden.
 Zur Erklärung (müsstest du aber doch mehr als gut wissen)

Die Dateisysteme verwalte die Daten auf der Festplatte. Das Fat / NTFS (New Technologie Filesystem) befindet sich physikalisch auf der äußersten Spur der Festplatte (Spur 0) Hier werden die Dateinamen den Cluster zugeordnet, es funktioniert wie ein Inhaltsverzeichnis eines Buches, indem erst nachgeschlagen wird in welchen Cluster (Adresse) sich die entsprechende Datei befindet.

Die Daten werden zunächst der Reihe nach in benachbarte Cluster abgelegt. Wenn im Laufe der Zeit Daten gelöscht werden, werden die ersten zwei Buchstaben in der Dateizuordnungstabelle gelöscht. Diese können im nachinein mit Undelete  wieder hergestellt werdne solange der Cluster noch nicht überschrieben wurde (KEIN DEFRAG, KEIN LÖSCHEN, KEIN KOPIEREN)
Werden wieder Daten auf die Festplatte geschrieben, so werden sie nicht in benachbarte Cluster abgelegt sondern nur in die, die gerade frei sind. Daduch "fragmentiert" die Festplatte immer mehr und der Zugriff auf Dateien wird erhöht. Um die fragmentierten Bereiche der Festplatte wieder zusammenzuführen wird das Programm Defrag verwendet, hier werden zum "aufräumen der Festplatte Daten ausgelagert und wieder in richtiger Reihenfolge auf die FP geschrieben. Dabei wird die Dateizuordnungstabelle wieder neu geschrieben.
Wenn ich kein Dateizuordnungstabelle mehr habe, kann sie unter günstigen voraussetzung ohne Probleme wieder hergestellt werden.

Damit beschäftigen sich ganze Industriezweige. Ontrack ist eine Firma, die sich mit der Wiederherstellung von Festplatten beschäftigt.
Mit dem Prog EasyRecovery ist es sogar unter umständen möglich formatierte Partitionen wieder herzustellen.

Gruß
melfoers


----------



## Thomas Bay (13. März 2004)

Hallo

Also ich gebe es auf ich schmeiss die Platte in den müll, ist zwar schon voll doof meine ganzen Daten zu verlieren aber ich habe einfach keine lust mehr.habe jetzt so viel programme getestet aber mit keinem konnte ich irgend etwas sichern.Woran das liegt weis ich nicht vieleicht bin ich auch zu blöd dazu,aber ständig den Rechner stundenlang laufen zu lassen wenn ein Prgramm wie zum beispiel PC Inspector ,Acronis Recovery ,OnTrack EasyRecovery ,GetdataBack, und keins hilft mir was das ist zeitverschwendung die ich nicht habe.

Danke aber für eure hilfsbereitschaft
auch wenn es nichts gebracht hat.

P.S.Was nützen die Programme wenn sie nur demo oder shaware sind,ich kauf doch keine vollversion für 35 - ? euro wenn ich nicht sicher bin ob die Programme mir auch helfen.

ich wünsch euch was


----------



## liquidbeats (13. März 2004)

EASY RECOVERY
DAMIT BEKOMST DU FAST ALLES WIEDER!

hatte das auch schon versuch es damit.
Ich habe daten von einer platte bekommen die scharbende geräusche von sich gab.

Alles kannst leider nicht wiederherstellen. aber ein Großteil.
Dieses Programm ist aus Gottes Händen.


----------



## Thomas Bay (13. März 2004)

Hallo

gibt es denn wirklich kein Programm als Demo oder Sharware wo man die Daten retten kann ohne das man so viel Geld für eine vollversion ausgeben muss ohne vorher zu wissen ob es was bringt?


----------



## liquidbeats (14. März 2004)

Ich gebe dir meines. ok?


----------



## Thomas Bay (14. März 2004)

Hallo

ist das dein ernst?Oder sagst du das jetzt nur so?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. März 2004)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: Easy Recovery hat Thomas schon ausprobiert, und es hatte keinen Erfolg.

Das Anbieten von Raubkopien ist hier übrigens gar nicht gerne gesehen.

Aus diesem Grund:
- Thread geschlossen
- liquidbeats verwarnt


Beschwerden bitte per PM


Dunsti


----------

